# Sentirsi al palo



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
stasera non so, forse più del solito...

il tradimento forse procura anche questo, 
girare, girare, girare... e non arrivare mai a un capo,mai a una fine.
e le sue colpe e le tue colpe, ma non riuscire a decidersi, non avere chiara una meta.

e tutte le scuse che ti dai e tutto il futuro che immagini, non riesci a scinderlo da questo.
abitudinario ormai anche nella rabbia, nel dolore.

chi ha tagliato forse tutto questo l'aveva già immaginato.


----------



## Zod (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Il problema é che quel palo ce l'hai infilato dietro, e finché non te lo togli farà sempre male, a meno che non impari a conviverci o magari prenderci anche gusto.

S*B


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

Il problema é che quel palo ce l'hai infilato dietro, e finché non te lo togli farà sempre male, a meno che non impari a conviverci o magari prenderci anche gusto.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

complimenti Zod... che profondità di pensiero!!!!
vedo con piacere che l'ambiente del forum si sta elevando.

tu che hai fatto,
 lo hai tolto o ci hai preso gusto?


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Invidio chi ha avuto il coraggio e la forza di tagliare.
Mi ritrovo in un limbo di incertezza e disorientamento.
La mia vita è cambiata, ma non posso neanche chiamarla "vita" perchè non so più chi sono e soprattutto quali sono i miei ideali, le mie voglie,  i miei desideri e la mia meta....
Ogni giorno è un giorno passato. Rovinato dal malumore e dall'ansia, buttato via.
Ma resto qui, incapace anche di portare avanti la decisione che ho preso.


----------



## Circe off line (21 Ottobre 2012)

Io sono un po' nelle stesse condizioni tue, ma ultimamente nella mia testa sta girando e rigirando un pensiero che mi fa andare avanti. Allora, mi é capitato tutto sto casino, sto dolore. Non lo meritavo. Guarderò lui sempre in due modi separati: quello con cui vivo da più di 20 anni e quel bastardo maiale pervertito che si é scopato la mia amica intima x anni. Siccome non voglio lasciarlo, mi sto creando una realtà parallela al matrimonio. Una fatta di caffè con le amiche, uscite da sola, ginnastica e risate al di la da lui. E mentre prima ero fusa con lui, ora sono fusa solo con me. E quel mondo fuori mi fa andare avanti. Se diventerà più importante del matrimonio allora vedremo....se mi porterà un nuovo amore.....me lo vivrò senza sensi di colpa, e anche alle sue spalle, per poi decidere che fare da grande. Ecco questo è il mio modo di sopravvivere alla botta....


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

http://diario.randone.com/10-modi-per-sopravvivere-ad-una-delusione-damore/


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Io sono un po' nelle stesse condizioni tue, ma ultimamente nella mia testa sta girando e rigirando un pensiero che mi fa andare avanti. Allora, mi é capitato tutto sto casino, sto dolore. Non lo meritavo. Guarderò lui sempre in due modi separati: quello con cui vivo da più di 20 anni e quel bastardo maiale pervertito che si é scopato la mia amica intima x anni. Siccome non voglio lasciarlo, mi sto creando una realtà parallela al matrimonio. Una fatta di caffè con le amiche, uscite da sola, ginnastica e risate al di la da lui. E mentre prima ero fusa con lui, ora sono fusa solo con me. E quel mondo fuori mi fa andare avanti. Se diventerà più importante del matrimonio allora vedremo....se mi porterà un nuovo amore.....me lo vivrò senza sensi di colpa, e anche alle sue spalle, per poi decidere che fare da grande. Ecco questo è il mio modo di sopravvivere alla botta....


Ci sto provando anch'io ma non risolve.
E' solo un palliativo.
Inutile cambiare la tua vita se non cambi dentro tu.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Invidio chi ha avuto il coraggio e la forza di tagliare.
> Mi ritrovo in un limbo di incertezza e disorientamento.
> La mia vita è cambiata, ma non posso neanche chiamarla "vita" perchè non so più chi sono e soprattutto quali sono i miei ideali,* le mie voglie,  i miei desideri *e la mia meta....
> Ogni giorno è un giorno passato. Rovinato dal malumore e dall'ansia, buttato via.
> Ma resto qui, incapace anche di portare avanti la decisione che ho preso.



Ferita, ma non è che c'è un leggero stato depressivo e non lo sai ? ne hai parlato con qualcuno di competente?


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> http://diario.randone.com/10-modi-per-sopravvivere-ad-una-delusione-damore/


bello, anche se da approfondire...
il problema e che io non sono stato lasciato...anzi.


----------



## Circe off (21 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci sto provando anch'io ma non risolve.
> E' solo un palliativo.
> Inutile cambiare la tua vita se non cambi dentro tu.


Meglio che morire piangendosi addosso. E poi io dentro sono cambiata.....mi sto evolvendo in qualcosa di nuovo che non so. Certo non sono più l'innamorata -credulona-addormentata-illusa di prima. Quella l'hanno uccisa....la nuova me é più scaltra e sveglia.....


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Io sono un po' nelle stesse condizioni tue, ma ultimamente nella mia testa sta girando e rigirando un pensiero che mi fa andare avanti. Allora, mi é capitato tutto sto casino, sto dolore. Non lo meritavo. Guarderò lui sempre in due modi separati: quello con cui vivo da più di 20 anni e quel bastardo maiale pervertito che si é scopato la mia amica intima x anni. Siccome non voglio lasciarlo, mi sto creando una realtà parallela al matrimonio. Una fatta di caffè con le amiche, uscite da sola, ginnastica e risate al di la da lui. E mentre prima ero fusa con lui, ora sono fusa solo con me. E quel mondo fuori mi fa andare avanti. Se diventerà più importante del matrimonio allora vedremo....se mi porterà un nuovo amore.....me lo vivrò senza sensi di colpa, e anche alle sue spalle, per poi decidere che fare da grande. Ecco questo è il mio modo di sopravvivere alla botta....


mi piace quest'idea... pensare a se.
in fondo alla fine,potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo amore.
questo se è quello che vuoi.
sentirsi al palo... dopo il commento di Zod, è imbarazzante da specificare.
Io sento che non vorrei nessun altra, ma questa non c'è più.
non voglio nuove amicizie o nuovi amori... vorrei tornare quello che ero, che sentivo.
so già che sarà impossibile.


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ferita, ma non è che c'è un leggero stato depressivo e non lo sai ? ne hai parlato con qualcuno di competente?


Può essere...per ora cerco di uscirne da sola.


----------



## Circe off line (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mi piace quest'idea... pensare a se.
> in fondo alla fine,potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo amore.
> questo se è quello che vuoi.
> sentirsi al palo... dopo il commento di Zod, è imbarazzante da specificare.
> ...


Leva l'ancora da quel fango. 
Vivi, trasformati in quello che sei ora. 
Quello che eri seppelliscilo, non potrà esistere più!


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mi piace quest'idea... pensare a se.
> in fondo alla fine,potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo amore.
> questo se è quello che vuoi.
> sentirsi al palo... dopo il commento di Zod, è imbarazzante da specificare.
> ...


E' esattamente quello che vorrei anch'io.
Intanto però perdiamo del tempo perchè indietro non si torna e avanti si sta male.


----------



## Circe off (21 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che vorrei anch'io.
> Intanto però perdiamo del tempo perchè indietro non si torna e avanti si sta male.


Si sta male nel mentre. Chi ti dice che avanti si sta male? Ragazzi forza, siamo forti, non possiamo piangere x degli stronzi/e a vita. Su reazione!!!


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Meglio che morire piangendosi addosso. E poi io dentro sono cambiata.....mi sto evolvendo in qualcosa di nuovo che non so. Certo non sono più l'innamorata -credulona-addormentata-illusa di prima. Quella l'hanno uccisa....la nuova me é più scaltra e sveglia.....


Il pensiero che si vedono tutti i giorni mi uccide.


----------



## circe off (21 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il pensiero che si vedono tutti i giorni mi uccide, non il pensiero, nè il ricordo.


Io quello non l'avrei mai accettato....intorno a noi ho fatto tabula rasa.....


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> Io quello non l'avrei mai accettato....intorno a noi ho fatto tabula rasa.....


Lavorano insieme. Mi devo arrendere.
E poi penso che se anche li dividessi avrebbero mille modi per rivedersi...tanto vale che li lascio dove sono.
Deve cambiare la mia mente, non ciò che mi circonda.


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lavorano insieme. Mi devo arrendere.
> E poi penso che se anche li dividessi avrebbero mille modi per rivedersi...tanto vale che li lascio dove sono.
> Deve cambiare la mia mente, non ciò che mi circonda.


ferita è cosi che devi ragionare...
anche loro lavorano insieme, non proprio ma stessa via...
allora?
la verità è che ci raccontiamo un mucchio di cazzate.
se avessi le palle, l'avrei mandata affanculo.
 questa è la verità. e questo non riesco a dirmi.


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ferita è cosi che devi ragionare...
> anche loro lavorano insieme, non proprio ma stessa via...
> allora?
> la verità è che ci raccontiamo un mucchio di cazzate.
> ...



Certo, è per questo che siamo arrabbiati.
Oltre al tradimento subiamo la nostra debolezza.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Spider, sono stata male per molto tempo, sai quando è l incubo è stato superato? quando mi sono messa a pensare alla mia vita senza senza la sua presenza. ho pensato a crescere mio figlio, alimentare i miei interessi, vivere di questi, e fanculo a lui, a me stessa e a quanto gli ho regalato a grattis, al suo egocentrismo, e vaffanculo di cuore.

ho avuto la fortuna, prima, di vincere un concorso che mi ha spostato da lui fisicamente, Lui è anche il mio direttore sul lavoro, da qualche anno. poi la sfiga di doverci ritornare perchè la mia presenza accanto a mio figlio era necessaria, ma nel frattempo i patti sono stati chiari da parte mia, o te ne vai, o si sta separati in casa sino a che il figlio sarà abbastanza maturo per sopportare la nostra scelta.

e cosi è stato. 

Spider, se ne esce solo se ti sposti mentalmente da lei...per poi, forse, ritornarvi. ma non per scopeggiare a destra o a manca, a meno che tu non sia il solo il tuo pisello.

non è questa la possibilità che devi dare a te stesso, ma quella di recuperare TE, quello che sei , quello che vuoi, la tua persona, INDIPENDENTEMENTE da lei .

Ti ha tradito ? e bon ha scelto altro da te . *MA  NON perchè tu fossi da bocciare*, ma PERCHé lei desiderava altro e la vostra* relazione* non funzionava  non tu come persona.

non legare la stima che hai di te stesso e quello che vuoi, che pensi, che credi, a una cazzo di donna / o di uomo che sia. ma per fare tutto questo è il rapporto con te stesso che deve cambiare: te devi schiodà, fai cio' che ami fare, fallo fallo e fallo! è questo che ti darà fiducia in te stesso, e quella che col tradimento ti ha sottratto riuscirai a recuperarla SOLO cosi. e affronterai anche lei, ma dopo, e forse anche meglio. non perdere di vista Spider sennò starai sempre male. te capi ?:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ferita è cosi che devi ragionare...
> anche loro lavorano insieme, non proprio ma stessa via...
> allora?
> la verità è che ci raccontiamo un mucchio di cazzate.
> ...


palle, tesoro, significa avere e cercare la forza tutti i sacrosantissimi giorni di recuperare la stima che lei col suo gesto ti ha sotttratto. per diversi motivi non te ne sei andato?

ok. 

lei è li tutti i giorni a ricordarti ( solo per fatto che la vedi ) che cazzo è successo?

bon.


sposta il pensiero in qualcosa che ti gratifichi!

sposta quella cazzo di testa, che è anche la mia, perchè non credere che io sia piu capace di te, e cacciati nella tua vita, e goditela attraverso quello che piu ti piace.

è l unica strada percorribile. per ora.


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Spider, sono stata male per molto tempo, sai quando è l incubo è stato superato? quando mi sono messa a pensare alla mia vita senza senza la sua presenza. ho pensato a crescere mio figlio, alimentare i miei interessi, vivere di questi, e fanculo a lui, a me stessa e a quanto gli ho regalato a grattis, al suo egocentrismo, e vaffanculo di cuore.
> 
> ho avuto la fortuna, prima, di vincere un concorso che mi ha spostato da lui fisicamente, Lui è anche il mio direttore sul lavoro, da qualche anno. poi la sfiga di doverci ritornare perchè la mia presenza accanto a mio figlio era necessaria, ma nel frattempo i patti sono stati chiari da parte mia, o te ne vai, o si sta separati in casa sino a che il figlio sarà abbastanza maturo per sopportare la nostra scelta.
> 
> ...


grazie, grazie, grazie,
mi piaci quando scrivi cosi , di getto...
e in fondo hai tanta ragione.
sai cosa penso?
che un tradimento è simile ad un trauma fisico,
allora, se dedichiamo tutta la nostra attenzione alla riabilitazione di noi stessi fisicamente,
dovremmo farlo anche spiritualmente,
la stima, la fiducia, il cinismo,la rabbia e... vanno curate o estirpate.
bisogna allora rinventare se stessi.


----------



## ferita (21 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> grazie, grazie, grazie,
> mi piaci quando scrivi cosi , di getto...
> e in fondo hai tanta ragione.
> sai cosa penso?
> ...


Sembra cosi' facile a parole!! Vorrei tanto mettere in pratica tutto quello che ha scriito Dammi un nome, ci riesco solo qualche volta...a tratti...ogni tanto ho dei barlumi di lucidita' in cui mi sento viva e non soffro...ma poi inevitabilmente ricado nell'abisso della rabbia e del dolore. Ci vorrebbe lontananza mentale e fisica. Finche' torna a casa tutte le sere e passiamo insieme il fine settimana non se ne esce!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> grazie, grazie, grazie,
> mi piaci quando scrivi cosi , di getto...
> e in fondo hai tanta ragione.
> sai cosa penso?
> ...



Spider, hai ragione, la rabbia si scioglie - non ti dico quanto del tutto se ancora le starai accanto- solo se ti reiventi. daccapo. olè. domani fai una cosa e poi ancora.

ti piaceva costruire scarpe per mosche ? bon, da domani ago e filo e ti metti a cucire. 

ti piaceva scalare l everest ? da domani di ricomincia con la salita dietro a casa tua.

e girando, vivendo, buttandoti in attività sociali, dove incontri gente, parli, vivi, fai, smonti e rimonti sentirai che quel dolore piano piano lo osserverai con un pizzico di maggior distacco. ci saranno giorni piu facili e meno. ma l importante è riprovarci ogni giorno. e crederci. 

Le cose belle accadono Spieder, accadono per tutti, dipende solo dalla nostra volontà di* reagire.* è cosi. :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sembra cosi' facile a parole!! Vorrei tanto mettere in pratica tutto quello che ha scriito Dammi un nome, ci riesco solo qualche volta...a tratti...ogni tanto ho dei barlumi di lucidita' in cui mi sento viva e non soffro...ma poi inevitabilmente ricado nell'abisso della rabbia e del dolore. Ci vorrebbe lontananza mentale e fisica. Finche' torna a casa tutte le sere e passiamo insieme il fine settimana non se ne esce!


ti capisco ferita.


e trovarti un impegno alla sera che ti faccia uscire ?
corsi, attività politica, amici...


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sembra cosi' facile a parole!! Vorrei tanto mettere in pratica tutto quello che ha scriito Dammi un nome, ci riesco solo qualche volta...a tratti...ogni tanto ho dei barlumi di lucidita' in cui mi sento viva e non soffro...ma poi inevitabilmente ricado nell'abisso della rabbia e del dolore. Ci vorrebbe lontananza mentale e fisica. Finche' torna a casa tutte le sere e passiamo insieme il fine settimana non se ne esce!


potrebbe essere però, molto facile.
io per esempio sono sempre stato un aspirante pittore... mi diverto ma sempre poco coltivato.
ora mi dico, ne è valsa la pena?
potrebbe essere l'occasione per fare, per inventarsi...
chiaro che la *scimmia* sta sempre li, mica scompare, però hai anche armi nuove.


----------



## ferita (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti capisco ferita.
> 
> 
> e trovarti un impegno alla sera che ti faccia uscire ?
> corsi, attività politica, amici...


Amiche, qualche volta...ma non bastano. Ho la vita piena ma la mente e' sempre li' a loro due...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Amiche, qualche volta...ma non bastano. Ho la vita piena ma la mente e' sempre li' a loro due...


e certo che non bastano cara. e sei stanca perchè ci saranno figli e pappa e casa e magari lavoro fuori casa.

ma devi , devi ritagliare un paio di ore SOLO per te ferita. solo per te.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbe essere però, molto facile.
> io per esempio *sono sempre stato un aspirante pittore... mi diverto ma sempre poco coltivato.*
> ora mi dico, ne è valsa la pena?
> potrebbe essere l'occasione per fare, per inventarsi...
> chiaro che la *scimmia* sta sempre li, mica scompare, però hai anche armi nuove.


..con la pittura ? :calcio:
e chi aspetti?:smile:


----------



## ferita (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e certo che non bastano cara. e sei stanca perchè ci saranno figli e pappa e casa e magari lavoro fuori casa.
> 
> ma devi , devi ritagliare un paio di ore SOLO per te ferita. solo per te.


Ho solo un figlio grande, ho 51 anni. Lavoro e vado in palestra. Dici di fare quello che mi piace...a Spider piace la pittura...a me piaceva la casa, la cucina, la spesa...adesso mi fanno schifo. A 51 anni non e' facile trovare intetessi nuovi. Rimani incastrata in una parte e in un ruolo che non senti piu' tuoi!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

spider, tra una settimana voglio vedere una roba tua, la fotografi e la sbatti qui.


é un imperativo. lo devi fare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Non non mi è mai successo.
Mai.

Ma

Ricordo questi momenti come quelli più terrificanti della mia esistenza.
Aprile 2005: Sentirsi dire: i suoi reni forse sono andati, se non riprende a urinare entro dodici ore, si prepari alla prima dialisi della sua vita.

Marzo 2006: Sentirsi dire: forse lei ha la leucemia.

NOn mi sono sentito al palo, ma solo preso e strizzato per bene per le palle.

Prova a considerare se tu per primo, non dai troppo peso al tradimento di tua moglie.

Detto in dialetto...
Basta non badarghe
Riderci su
E dirsi un mantra

Tanto sono tutte....

Del resto Spider...
Non ti pare un gesto di grande hubris amorosa, il pretendere che una persona ti sia fedele?

Possiamo solo augurarcelo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ho solo un figlio grande, ho 51 anni. Lavoro e vado in palestra. Dici di fare quello che mi piace...a Spider piace la pittura...a me piaceva la casa, la cucina, la spesa...adesso mi fanno schifo. A 51 anni non e' facile trovare intetessi nuovi. Rimani incastrata in una parte e in un ruolo che non senti piu' tuoi!



Fai una cosa...
Volgi lo sguardo a tutto quello a cui hai rinunciato per la famiglia e il marito.
Bon...
E' ora di dedicarsi a queste cose.

Ora non dirmi che hai investito tutta la tua esistenza nel lavoro, coppia e famiglia.

Pensa alla tua gioventù.

A 51 anni sarà fatica solo distogliersi dalle proprie abitudini.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ho solo un figlio grande, ho 51 anni. Lavoro e vado in palestra. Dici di fare quello che mi piace...a Spider piace la pittura...a me piaceva la casa, la cucina, la spesa...adesso mi fanno schifo. A 51 anni non e' facile trovare intetessi nuovi. Rimani incastrata in una parte e in un ruolo che non senti piu' tuoi!


ferita, è grande il figlio quindi. problema in meno.

a 50 anni il ruolo di cuoca puo' essere sostituito, come quello di cinderella.


domani vai in comune e ti informi dei corsi e del comune o della regione che sono stati attivati. oppure vai alla cgil. ci sono anche li. 

non hai le idee chiare ? ne provi uno, se dopo una settimana ti fa schifo molli e passi ad altro. ve ne sono tanti..fotografia, pittura, cucito, decupage, restauro,informatica...


scorri....tra le pagine e annusa cosa ti piacerebbe. fuori  di casa..fuori ...fuori!!!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mi piace quest'idea... pensare a se.
> in fondo alla fine,potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo amore.
> questo se è quello che vuoi.
> sentirsi al palo... dopo il commento di Zod, è imbarazzante da specificare.
> ...


Come hai scritto è impossibile tornare quello che eri...
Anche quando va tutto bene si cambia ...
Tornerei anch'io indietro di anni per poter riavere la voglia e lo stimolo di vita di allora che sono diversi da quello che sono adesso ...
ma o rimani fermo o vai avanti...

Non voglio questo non voglio quello ...ok ... Ma prova a lasciarti un pó andare 
le nuove amicizie poi arrivano senza che tu le voglia a volte arrivano all'improvviso senza che tu te li aspetti 
devi solo lasciare un canale aperto dentro di te...


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> spider, tra una settimana voglio vedere una roba tua, la fotografi e la sbatti qui.
> 
> 
> é un imperativo. lo devi fare.


promesso, te lo posto in mp.

p.s. conte...ma perchè mi ritrovo sempre ha darti ragione?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non non mi è mai successo.
> Mai.
> 
> Ma
> ...




almeno il* cosi fan tuttI*:smile:

grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> promesso, te lo posto in mp.
> 
> p.s. conte...ma perchè mi ritrovo sempre ha darti ragione?




:singleeye: aspetto eh..non scappi. non mi frega se ti piaccia o no. se sia bello o brutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

idem vale per ferita.


domani o dopo all appello con i corsi attivati.


----------



## ferita (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Buona notte*

Lui adesso dorme accanto a me e quando lo guardo dormire mi fa tenerezza e penso che sono felice di non averlo mandato via. Domani chiudera' la porta di casa per andare al lavoro e l'incanto svanisce, il dubbio si insinua e credo che cerchero' davvero qualcosa che
mi faccia distrarre....buona notte e grazie a tutti.


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui adesso dorme accanto a me e quando lo guardo dormire mi fa tenerezza e penso che sono felice di non averlo mandato via. Domani chiudera' la porta di casa per andare al lavoro e l'incanto svanisce, il dubbio si insinua e credo che cerchero' davvero qualcosa che
> mi faccia distrarre....buona notte e grazie a tutti.


...ferita , non chiamare l'idraulico...ti vedo a rischio!!!!!!!

'notte!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> promesso, te lo posto in mp.
> 
> p.s. conte...ma perchè mi ritrovo sempre ha darti ragione?


anche a me?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui adesso dorme accanto a me e quando lo guardo dormire mi fa tenerezza e penso che sono felice di non averlo mandato via. Domani chiudera' la porta di casa per andare al lavoro e l'incanto svanisce, il dubbio si insinua e credo che cerchero' davvero qualcosa che
> mi faccia distrarre....buona notte e grazie a tutti.


Guarda che forse è lì' il nocciolo.
Pensiamoci bene alla vita di coppia.

Allora.

Osserviamo:

Viviamo anni con una persona no?
Ogni anno è fatto da 365 giorni, no?
Un giorno di 24 ore...ecc.ecc..ecc..

MA

Abbiamo un tempo che trascorriamo assieme e condividiamo.

Esempio il sonno.

Tempo che non condividiamo il lavoro.

Tu casso non lavori?

Quando sei al lavoro penserai al tuo lavoro e ai tuoi colleghi no?

In quella porzione di tempo in cui lui non è con te, vive una vita che tu non vivi, ma che magari proietti nella tua testa no?

Infatti, per esempio, la persona che conoscono le colleghe di lavoro di mia moglie, non è certo quella che conosco io.

Non a caso, io non ho mai voluto sapere niente del suo luogo di lavoro e delle sue colleghe...no?

Non pensare a lui, ma pensa alle cose che hai da fare no?

Ma parlo con cognizione di causa.
Pensare troppo ad una persona può succedere che ella diventa la nostra ossessione.
E vive solo nella nostra testa.

Questa ossessione ti paralizza non poco.
E' come avere un tonfo dentro.
Un peso nella mente.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ferita , non chiamare l'idraulico...ti vedo a rischio!!!!!!!
> 
> 'notte!


Spider...
Come mai la moglie si lamenta che la lavatrice non funziona bene...
E sa che la settimana prossima sono via...lunedì e mercoledì?

Cosa ci sarà sotto?

Basta con queste storie...
Assumo un can da guardia...

Lothar....di lui mi fido...di sicuro non farà cazzate...

Ah ma poi mi dirà...ah com'è figo il tuo amico Lothar...mi ha proprio fatto una belle compagnia...quand'è che vai via di nuovo?

Ohi SPider...
Mi domanda sempre quando vado via...

Dice che la casa resta più in ordine...

Ci devo credere?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> promesso, te lo posto in mp.
> 
> p.s. conte...ma perchè mi ritrovo sempre ha darti ragione?


Perchè leggi la mia firma...dove c'è il dogma lothariano...


----------



## ferita (22 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che forse è lì' il nocciolo.
> Pensiamoci bene alla vita di coppia.
> 
> Allora.
> ...


Si, lavoro ed ho dei collegi simpatici.
Il lavoro però è un po' ripetitivo e mi dà il tempo di pensare ad altro.
Sicuramente è diventata un'ossessione che passerà solo se cambio testa, modo di pensare, di vedere le cose.
Quelle poche volte che ci riesco mi sento rinascere.
Vorrei comandare io...ma la mente va da sola.
Mi piacerebbe chiamare l'idraulico ma paradossalmente in questo periodo gli uomini non mi interessano.
E' strana la vita...non avrei mai creduto di trovarmi in questo casino nel momento in cui una donna dovrebbe solo rilassarsi, guardare indietro, essere felice di quello che ha creato e fatto crescere, e godersi spensieratamente la casa e la famiglia cresciuta.
Io sono tornata indietro al batticuore (negativo) di una quindicenne.
Questo non va bene, soprattutto a me che ho qualche problemino di salute.
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Duchessa (22 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che forse è lì' il nocciolo.
> Pensiamoci bene alla vita di coppia.
> 
> Allora.
> ...


Un problemino non da poco..
(Da aprirci una discussione)


----------



## Eretteo (22 Ottobre 2012)

E' l'annoso problema dell'economia domestica,un eterno dilemma fra le cose che non vanno e quelle che ci conviene far funzionare finche' funzionano,affinche' poi si rompano e noi possiamo considerare l'idea di farle aggiustare,perche' se non possiamo aggiustarle bisogna pur far venire qualcuno che ce le aggiusti,ma chi viene ad aggiustarle poi rompe perche' bisogna remunerarlo con abbondanti guidoberni,e quelli son belli pesanti e dicevano ai bei tempi che neppure puzzassero,perche' invece c'era il rischio concreto che puzzassero eccome di acido urico e manacce sudate,sudate anche perche' dovevano trarli di bisaccia dopo secoli d'innaffiate gratis,ma d'altronde bisognava erigere il tempio dedito agli spettacoli,e quei quattro candelabri sottratti in oriente ai prepuzi slabbrati non bastavano nemmeno a gettare le fondamenta,anche perche' sotto meta' di queste c'era il laghetto dell'incendiario,e poi non e' vero che fosse incendiario perche' lui era al mare,ma si sa che quei quattro vecchi catarrosi di senatori a vita costavano una cifra allora come oggi,senza peraltro arrecare alcun beneficio a chi doveva mettere le mani nella bisaccia,e si chiedeva perche' in oriente ci fossero dei prepuzi slabbrati,ed ancora oggi c'e'  chi si esalta perche' nella fortezza sulla collina si tagliarono in tanti le vene,e trascura invece il mirabile spolpamento di quelle quattro merdose mura olezzose di corpi cavernosi esposti,che non devono mica essere stati un bello spettacolo sotto a quei pastrani puzzolenti di zecche ed herpes,che al confronto le chiappe di un cammello sono piu' invitanti ancora oggi,e poi quello puo' marciare anche due settimane senza bere,mentre i discendenti di quei rompicoglioni ogni tre per due son li' a tracannare all'oasi,che in fondo non e' che una depressione intersecante una falda,ma la depressione e' una cosa seria,mica una di quelle malattie inventate per buscarsi i soldi e stare a casa,che se hai una pensione di guerra oltre i 15.000 euro te la tassano,mentre se sei un napoletano di quel quartiere dove al 90% per l'ssnn sono tutti matti con regolare certificato allora hai anche l'accompagnatoria,ed i 15.000 li passi come niente,e li' allora non serve tassarli i poverini,tanto loro son matti,come quelli che vorrebbero il contributo di solidarieta' dagli statali che buscano piu' di 90.000 all'anno,che e' un sopruso ingiusto ed immorale,invece quelli senza lavoro fisso che si beccano tipo 2000 dindi per 3 o 4 mesi di lavoro all'anno come sussidio di disoccupazione si vedono togliere piu' di un terzo,perche' li' e' giusto e costituzionale,e guai a pensare di criticare gli autonomi ed indipendenti,perche' potrebbe venire male al deltoide ad Atlante e crollare l'orbe terracqueo,e se viene giu' la palla terrestre sarebbe la rovina di certi mamelucchi statali incravattati,che in itaglia le palle sono il problema piu' importante,che siano di gomma piene d'aria calciate da analfabeti o di silicone sotto una zinna succhiate e palpeggiate da analfabeti poco importa,l'importante e' avere tanti buzzurri disposti a spendere tutto per avere poco o niente,che tanto varrebbe una ridente democrazia come quella di Wadiya,dove le donne non temono le annose ricerche di nomi improponibili per le figlie,gli allenatori si vestono con la corazza ed i cloni deficenti sono ricercati come diamanti,e poco importa se il premier giallo e' un frocione di prima,perche' poi ai vertici e' validissimo ed ha un gran pezzo di moglie,e la pazienza e' una dote importante,magari non troppa ne' poca,come quando devi riallacciare i rapporti con una cavalla che hai montato promiscuamente,che' farti vedere dalle altre potrebbe ingenerare fastidiose incomprensioni,e per non fraintendersi servono i traduttori,ma non come quelli di certe procure italiane che fanno finta di capire lazzi invece di mazzi,o era qualcosa di simile a mazzi,ma adesso non mi viene niente che ci faccia rima,e la rima la usano i poeti,i poetastri l'assonanza ed i poetucoli la ridondanza,che poi a tirarla lunga non si finisce piu' la frase,da non confondersi con la fase,ed i genetisti impazziscono perche' non sanno quale fra interfase,profase,metafase,anafase o telofase,ma non si capisce il motivo per cui dovremmo interessarci a microscopi e vetrini,in fondo si era partiti da degli scoponi,e quelli e' meglio non farli dietro alle vetrate,perche' se c'e' un terremoto od un uragano si rischia la pelle per ogni scheggia,e non parlo di uragani del cuore ma di madre natura,che da buona creatrice ha pensato bene di far ciulare tutte le creature in un periodo ben preciso e poi non ci pensi piu',mica come l'ominide creato ad immagine e somiglianza dei nefilim,che vorrebbero tanto farci credere fosse uno,ma in ebraico e' sempre stato un plurale e tale rimane,e quella ventina di geni che abbiamo solo noi ci vuol altro che una cartapesta imparruccata da 1000 euro al giorno a dirci da dove vengono.
E buon appetito,e' ora di pranzo.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...




io il palo l'ho tagliato.....e non ci "giro più attorno".......
perchè se avessi dovuto farlo avrei preferito impiccarmici.....

non sono "scuse"quelle che mi sono date...sono realtà..che non puoi vedere se "continui a girare intorno al palo...."
non riesci a scindere la tua vita de quall'evento perchè "continui a girare intorno al palo"
sei arrabbiato e addolorato perchè"continui a girare intorno al palo"


continuo?

allora deduco che questo palo ti piace.....nessuno ti obbliga a girarci attorno....
nessuno ti obblicga a tenertelo....nessuno ti impedisce di tagliarlo..se non te stesso....


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

spider, se fossi in te inizierei cambiando avatar. sii un cane libero e non ostaggio. 

se non ci si ribella dentro noi stessi, non vale la pena urlare fuori.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

*LUI*



lui ha detto:


> spider, se fossi in te inizierei cambiando avatar. sii un cane libero e non ostaggio.
> 
> se non ci si ribella dentro noi stessi, non vale la pena urlare fuori.



come l hai detta bene.

benvenuto


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> spider, se fossi in te inizierei cambiando avatar. sii un cane libero e non ostaggio.
> 
> se non ci si ribella dentro noi stessi, non vale la pena urlare fuori.


:up:


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> come l hai detta bene.
> 
> benvenuto



grazie cara.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> spider, se fossi in te inizierei cambiando avatar. sii un cane libero e non ostaggio.
> 
> *se non ci si ribella dentro noi stessi, non vale la pena urlare fuori*.


Grande verità. Benvenuto.


----------



## fightclub (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


ma non è che se tagli ti senti meglio a priori
in entrambi i casi ti trovi al polo nord e la bussola non funziona
e solo l'istinto di dice che strada prendere
l'importante per me è non girarsi più indietro
arrivare fino in fondo e vedere dove si arriva


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ma non è che se tagli ti senti meglio a priori
> in entrambi i casi ti trovi al polo nord e la bussola non funziona
> e solo l'istinto di dice che strada prendere
> l'importante per me è non girarsi più indietro
> arrivare fino in fondo e vedere dove si arriva


...raccontalo al caro Zod.. lui sembra ci abbia preso gusto!!!!!!

quando dici non girarsi più indietro.. intendi da solo?
perchè allora è tutta un altra storia.


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...raccontalo al caro Zod.. lui sembra ci abbia preso gusto!!!!!!
> 
> quando dici non girarsi più indietro.. intendi da solo?
> perchè allora è tutta un altra storia.


qualunque sia la tua scelta, devi viverla serena, senza rinvangare il passato: ognuno di noi ha i propri fantasmi nascosti dentro l'armadio, la bravura sta nel farli uscire una volta per sempre.  



p.s. grazie a tutti per il benvenuto.


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Al palo ogni tanto mi ci sento "improvvisamente". Ieri ho passato un po' del mio tempo (faccio anche altro,eh?) a contare i minuti in cui ero riuscita a stare meglio, da tre mesi a questa parte: un micron di secondo quindici giorni fa, almeno 20 secondi al giorno in settimana scorsa tutti giorni, e ieri...be', per una ventina di minuti buoni, dopo mesi, mi sentivo alleggerita, come se avessi buttato zavorra, ma dài, ridefinisci un po' il tutto, lo vedi che le cose si vanno schiarendo, neanche una sigaretta, di nuovo hai ripreso a mangiare le verdure e perfino ad accendere la radio in macchina. Urrah!!! Poi, all'improvviso, quel senso di briglie che ti si intorcinano intorno, un laccio intorno al collo, e di nuovo ...l'immobilità. Il chiodo piazzato in mezzo alla fronte, e le corna che come i reumatismi quando fa umido dolgono come ossesse. E la domanda: mi farà vivere una vita di m..... ...e io sono qui che la vivo, mi illudo per qualche minuto, anzi mi ritrovo e mi riduco a tenere la contabilità di questi minuti, pochi, ancora troppo pochi per poter spendere qualcosa e fare programmi. Caro Spider, certo che mi capita di sentirmi al palo, vuol dire che quei minuti sono ancora troppo pochi. Un gruzzolo importante e prezioso di ore in cui ci si ritrova a dire che non si è stati malaccio, che le corna sono retratte, consentirà di fare programmi e investimenti...per me è presto, al palo mi ci intrappolo almeno una volta al giorno ancora. Però prima erano almeno quattro o cinque.


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...raccontalo al caro Zod.. lui sembra ci abbia preso gusto!!!!!!
> 
> quando dici non girarsi più indietro.. intendi da solo?
> perchè allora è tutta un altra storia.


Spiacente ma io il palo l'ho venduto a Tre. Ora ho un pó di vuoto dentro, brucia a ancora, ma in compenso non vado piú in roaming.

Un paio d'anni di sofferenza ci possono stare, poi basta. Se dopo due anni soffri ancora é colpa tua. É come prendere sotto un motociclista senza il casco. Mi spiace e pago per averlo preso sotto, ma se si é rotto la testa é colpa sua che non aveva il casco.

Assumiti le tue risponsabilità verso te stesso, che il tradimento dopo due anni é solo una scusa, al pari di quelle del traditore.

S*B


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Spiacente ma io il palo l'ho venduto a Tre. Ora ho un pó di vuoto dentro, brucia a ancora, ma in compenso non vado piú in roaming.
> 
> Un paio d'anni di sofferenza ci possono stare, poi basta. Se dopo due anni soffri ancora é colpa tua. É come prendere sotto un motociclista senza il casco. Mi spiace e pago per averlo preso sotto, ma se si é rotto la testa é colpa sua che non aveva il casco.
> 
> ...


quanto sei superficiale.

mai negata una responsabilità nell'accaduto... anzi è proprio questo che crea disordine.
fossi stato come te... uomo tutto d'un pezzo, sarebbe stato facile.
decidi pure il "tempo" della sofferenza, dell'indecisione,
ma quello che vale per le teste vuote non può mica valere per tutti.
Vedo però che i pensieri semplici, semplici auitano molto, 
ed in effetti tu ne sei uscito... ora che fai su questo forum... pasteggi?


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei superficiale.
> 
> mai negata una responsabilità nell'accaduto... anzi è proprio questo che crea disordine.
> fossi stato come te... uomo tutto d'un pezzo, sarebbe stato facile.
> ...


Non pasteggio...pascolo. É un luogo interessante a prescindere. Comunque ci sto poco, giusto una pasticca placebo ogni sera. Non supposte giganti come te.

Comunque fai come credi, ma rendere le cose complicate non é sintomo di intelligenza e profondità. Crogiolati pure nella tua disperazione, magari una che te la dà prima o poi la trovi.

S*B


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non pasteggio...pascolo. É un luogo interessante a prescindere. Comunque ci sto poco, giusto una pasticca placebo ogni sera. Non supposte giganti come te.
> 
> Comunque fai come credi, ma rendere le cose complicate non é sintomo di intelligenza e profondità. Crogiolati pure nella tua disperazione, magari una che te la dà prima o poi la trovi.
> 
> S*B


no pasteggi,
anzi divori
 perchè delle vicende altrui ti nutri e ti sazi...
  forse per non guardare da vicino la tua di vicenda, per quella c'è sempre tempo.

sei cosi infarcito di te stesso... che forse ti farebbe bene rileggere il primo post.
parlavo di una sensazione discontinua, a tratti, ogni tanto avere la sensazione di essere ancora li,
appunto al palo, (e che solo a te poteva far venire in mente  becere allusioni) e non di un dato di fatto 24 su 24 ore.
ma spiegare a te è difficile.. tu hai tutta la "verità" in mano.
continua ad illuminarci... leggo con piacere.


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no pasteggi,
> anzi divori
> perchè delle vicende altrui ti nutri e ti sazi...
> forse per non guardare da vicino la tua di vicenda, per quella c'è sempre tempo.
> ...


Ammetto che ogni tanto vado di fretta, ma mica c'é bisogno di prendersela, basta ignorare. Io ho ignorato la tua prima piccata risposta, perché ci stava, ma tu mi hai citato nuovamente decontestualizzando e allora ho capito che se non replicavo ci rimanevi male. 

La verità in mano? Il mio motto é "tutto é vero finché ci credi", come posso avere la verità in mano?

S*B


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ammetto che ogni tanto vado di fretta, ma mica c'é bisogno di prendersela, basta ignorare. Io ho ignorato la tua prima piccata risposta, perché ci stava, ma tu mi hai citato nuovamente decontestualizzando e allora ho capito che se non replicavo ci rimanevi male.
> 
> La verità in mano? Il mio motto é "tutto é vero finché ci credi", *come posso avere la verità in mano?
> *
> S*B


se non lo sai tu... difficile aiutarti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io il palo l'ho tagliato.....e non ci "giro più attorno".......
> perchè se avessi dovuto farlo avrei preferito impiccarmici.....
> 
> non sono "scuse"quelle che mi sono date...sono realtà..che non puoi vedere se "continui a girare intorno al palo...."
> ...


Il palo?
Non mi cucchi:singleeye:
Se tanto me da tanto...

Di sicuro quel palo
Lo hai spaccato sulla testa a tuo marito e alla donnina di troppo


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Rimango convinto della mia opinione: per sfuggire al dolore è necessario sminuire l'ambito dal quale scaturisce.

Ergo: togli dal piedistallo l'amore, riconoscilo per quello che è: un insieme di pensieri, istinti e pulsioni fallaci e vedrai che starai meglio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Rimango convinto della mia opinione: per sfuggire al dolore è necessario sminuire l'ambito dal quale scaturisce.
> 
> Ergo: togli dal piedistallo l'amore, *riconoscilo per quello che è:* *un insieme di pensieri, istinti e pulsioni fallaci *e vedrai che starai meglio.


per te.non puoi venderla come visione oggettiva


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te.non puoi venderla come visione oggettiva


Certamente risulta più facile riconoscerlo come tale per chi è stato tradito.


----------



## fightclub (23 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...raccontalo al caro Zod.. lui sembra ci abbia preso gusto!!!!!!
> 
> quando dici non girarsi più indietro.. intendi da solo?
> perchè allora è tutta un altra storia.


intendo senza rimpianti
il passato è passato
soli o in compagnia


----------



## Annuccia (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certamente risulta più facile riconoscerlo come tale per chi è stato tradito.




chi è stato tradito dovrebbe desiderare che tutto torni come prima....non diversamente....

al momento esatto di prima che accadesse....

forzare le cose,decidere involontariamente di amare di meno,fare di meno..comportarsi diversamente significa che non si crede piu in quel che si era....

è difficile certo...ma preferico tornare come prima che essere diversa.....e questo non vuol dire sminuire ciò che è accaduto...significa superarlo....

come tutti gli eventi della vita poco piacevoli...

o si ricomincia da soli o insieme....se si ricomincia insieme non dobbiamo tutti i giorni voltarci indietro e permettere a quel pensiero di mettere radici dentro di noi....


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi è stato tradito dovrebbe desiderare che tutto torni come prima....non diversamente....
> 
> al momento esatto di prima che accadesse....
> 
> ...


Ammetto che nelle mie parole ci sia anche un velo di disillusione però... io credo che il tradimento mi abbia aperto gli occhi sull'amore e quello che dovrebbe rappresentare.

Un pò come quando un tuo idolo compie una puttanata e ti perde mille punti. Io l'amore l'ho sgamato e non ha più lo stesso fascino su di me.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ammetto che nelle mie parole ci sia anche un velo di disillusione però... io credo che il tradimento mi abbia aperto gli occhi sull'amore e quello che dovrebbe rappresentare.
> 
> Un pò come quando un tuo idolo compie una puttanata e ti perde mille punti. Io l'amore l'ho sgamato e non ha più lo stesso fascino su di me.



Ti faccio una domanda cattiva.

E se tu non stessi più con tua moglie pensi potresti innamorarti ed essere come eri prima? Nel senso che, pensi che con un'altra donna avresti possibilità di poterti dare per come eri una volta?


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda cattiva.
> 
> E se tu non stessi più con tua moglie pensi potresti innamorarti ed essere come eri prima? Nel senso che, pensi che con un'altra donna avresti possibilità di poterti dare per come eri una volta?


Non sai quanto c'ho sperato di innamorarmi di un'altra per un certo periodo della mia vita. Flirtavo e flirtavo ma dell'amore... nessuna traccia.

Io credo che non sarei nemmeno più in grado di riconoscerlo l'amore, anche se lo incontrassi per davvero.

Quindi no. Non credo che sia "colpa" di mia moglie.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


E si passa un giorno dopo l'altro a dare la caccia ai mostri.
Quelli che vengono da soli, tra la rabbia e la stanchezza, a tastare la filigrana grossa del nostro silenzio.
Si accarezza una esserino da tanto di quel tempo e con tanta feroce assiduità che ormai gli abbiamo consumato la pelle.
Nascono le ossa sotto le nostre dita.
E le ossa fanno male.

Bianchissime ninfee forite su laghi di pianto.
Occhi che si aprono nel posto sbagliato.
Occhi che si guardano dentro.

E il cane magro, all'angolo della strada, sta latrando il tuo nome.
Se solo te lo ricordassi anche tu.
Il tuo nome.

Il mondo è così fuor dai cardini!
E' una sorte dannàta che tu sia nato e non possa farci niente.
E' il bacio sulla guancia lurida di una puttana.
Tutto quello che ti resta.

Il monaco nero, un turbine di vento sfacciato, è ricomparso.
Ancora una volta.
Tu parli a lui mentre lui parla di te.
Nessuno ascolta.

Sei da solo, da vivo, ben più che da morto.
Pensavi di non esserlo però.

Il grande inganno.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Per tentare di capire il tuo malessere, e magari lavorarci sopra, hai mai provato a chiederti se magari il tradimento che hai subito ne rappresenti soltanto il sintomo, mentre il malessere viene in realtà da più lontano, da te stesso? Cioè mi permetto di chiederti se prima del tradimento eri una persona serena ed in armonia con te stesso. Ciao
Ellesette


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Rimango convinto della mia opinione: per sfuggire al dolore è necessario sminuire l'ambito dal quale scaturisce.
> 
> Ergo: togli dal piedistallo l'amore, riconoscilo per quello che è: un insieme di pensieri, istinti e pulsioni fallaci e vedrai che starai meglio.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sai quanto c'ho sperato di innamorarmi di un'altra per un certo periodo della mia vita. Flirtavo e flirtavo ma dell'amore... nessuna traccia.
> 
> Io credo che non sarei nemmeno più in grado di riconoscerlo l'amore, anche se lo incontrassi per davvero.
> 
> Quindi no. Non credo che sia "colpa" di mia moglie.


Ma cosa dici su...
Che se ti liberi...
Hai la fila no?

E devi sentirti come un domatore in una gabbia di tigri no?

Molte verranno e ti diranno...oh dio come sono innamorata di te...

E tu a cuccia donna...il tuo è innamoramento de coa....il vero amore è n'altra cosa...


----------



## Spider (23 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E si passa un giorno dopo l'altro a dare la caccia ai mostri.
> Quelli che vengono da soli, tra la rabbia e la stanchezza, a tastare la filigrana grossa del nostro silenzio.
> Si accarezza una esserino da tanto di quel tempo e con tanta feroce assiduità che ormai gli abbiamo consumato la pelle.
> Nascono le ossa sotto le nostre dita.
> ...


sei grande... veramente grande.
è la prima volta che mi convinci pienamente.
e bada bene,io sono uno dei... due.


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2012)

io non credo che chi sia stato tradito non riesca più ad amare, ad innamorarsi, magari lo farà diversamente, consideriamo anche che glia anni passano per tutti e le vampate di calore da cotta e tutto il resto scemano con il tempo. l'amore di una persona matura è cosa ben diversa, penso, si manifesta e ci coinvolge diversamente.  Siamo, saremo, dei "diversamente innamorati".


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Può essere...per ora cerco di uscirne da sola.



l'uscirne da soli ci sta, è un tentativo che si fa.
ma deve avere un lasso di tempo adeguato, mi spiego: 5 anni per uscirne da soli non va bene, 2 anni per uscirne da soli non va bene.
datti un tempo, anzi non dartelo da sola, parlane con qualcuno di competente che saprò giudicare.
ci sono ottimi medici che non sono solo lì per imbottirti di farmaci, ma anche per consigliarti.
ne parli, spieghi e racconti 
non ci sno solo farmaci, ci sono anche psicoterapie, tanti modi per aiutarsi e _non buttare via_ anni della propria vita inutilmente.
il mito del "io ne esco da sola" lo detesto, io cerco aiuto dappertutto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io non credo che chi sia stato tradito non riesca più ad amare, ad innamorarsi, magari lo farà diversamente, consideriamo anche che glia anni passano per tutti e le vampate di calore da cotta e tutto il resto scemano con il tempo. l'amore di una persona matura è cosa ben diversa, penso, si manifesta e ci coinvolge diversamente.  Siamo, saremo, dei "diversamente innamorati".


Ma si innamora con un amore più cinico.
Fatalità una buona dose di cinismo e di ironia aiuta a stemperare gli animi e a mantenersi nei rapporti di lunga durata.
Il non idealizzare l'altro è già tanto in un rapporto d'amore eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io non credo che chi sia stato tradito non riesca più ad amare, ad innamorarsi, magari lo farà diversamente, consideriamo anche che glia anni passano per tutti e le vampate di calore da cotta e tutto il resto scemano con il tempo. l'amore di una persona matura è cosa ben diversa, penso, si manifesta e ci coinvolge diversamente.  Siamo, saremo, dei "diversamente innamorati".



dici eh ?


boh.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E si passa un giorno dopo l'altro a dare la caccia ai mostri.
> Quelli che vengono da soli, tra la rabbia e la stanchezza, a tastare la filigrana grossa del nostro silenzio.
> Si accarezza una esserino da tanto di quel tempo e con tanta feroce assiduità che ormai gli abbiamo consumato la pelle.
> Nascono le ossa sotto le nostre dita.
> ...



m' inchino.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> di eh ?
> 
> 
> boh.


lascia perdere......
mi sento diversamente scema alle volte leggendo certe cose.....


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sei grande... veramente grande.
> è la prima volta che mi convinci pienamente.
> e bada bene,io sono uno dei... due.



bello pupoooo

io ti tengo d' :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Meglio che morire piangendosi addosso. E poi io dentro sono cambiata.....mi sto evolvendo in qualcosa di nuovo che non so. Certo non sono più l'innamorata -credulona-addormentata-illusa di prima. Quella l'hanno uccisa....*la nuova me é più scaltra e sveglia*.....


così?

:cattivik:


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

*annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> lascia perdere......
> mi sento diversamente scema alle volte leggendo certe cose.....





io direttamente non piu capace. 


spero che passi.


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io direttamente non piu capace.
> 
> 
> spero che passi.


lo spero anch'io, per te. 
Non più capace, mha: tu pensi che non possa più accadere, io, al contrario, penso che basti incontrare la persona giusta e volersi sentire nuovamente vivi.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> lo spero anch'io, per te.
> Non più capace, mha: tu pensi che non possa più accadere, io, al contrario, penso che basti incontrare la persona giusta e volersi sentire nuovamente vivi.


Sembra facile....


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sembra facile....


magari ti passa davanti...
asp che esco e guardo chi c'è


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari ti passa davanti...
> asp che esco e guardo chi c'è


a me ultimamente tutti quelli che mi passano davanti vien voglia di abbatterli....:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me ultimamente tutti quelli che mi passano davanti vien voglia di abbatterli....:unhappy:


perchè non sono quelli giusti e tu continui a guardarli nel modo sbagliato.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> perchè non sono quelli giusti e tu continui a guardarli nel modo sbagliato.


già...probabilmente è questa la spiegazione


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Forse le sensazioni come questa perdono di peso nel momento in cui torni sereno e recuperi l'equilibrio nonostante lo stato delle cose. Il futuro che immagini non devi scinderlo dal passato, devi riuscire a fare in modo che il passato non influisca negativamente sul futuro. Ma questo non dipende solo da te.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> perchè non sono quelli giusti e tu continui a guardarli nel modo sbagliato.


beh se non sono quelli giusti non occorre che li guardi nel modo sbagliato...

bah
che ne so
secondo me la persona giusta può esserlo subito o può diventarlo dopo una buona conoscenza....


magari scopri che ti piace quella persona che inizialmente non te la saresti filata nemmeno da lontano....


----------



## Diletta (24 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mi piace quest'idea... pensare a se.
> in fondo alla fine,potrebbe arrivare anche un nuovo amore.
> questo se è quello che vuoi.
> sentirsi al palo... dopo il commento di Zod, è imbarazzante da specificare.
> ...





Spider ha detto:


> ferita è cosi che devi ragionare...
> anche loro lavorano insieme, non proprio ma stessa via...
> allora?
> la verità è che ci raccontiamo un mucchio di cazzate.
> ...



Sì, il guaio è proprio non riuscire a stare con lei né senza di lei. 
Assurdo e inconcepibile per chi non ha mai vissuto questi eventi, abbastanza nella norma per gli altri... 

Ma la chiave l'hai già trovata da solo: tu non vuoi un'altra al tuo fianco, vuoi lei, ma rivuoi la stessa lei di un tempo.
Pensaci bene Spider: perché la vedi ora così diversa? Perché ha fatto quella cosa inaccettabile?
Ma lei è sempre lei, è la donna che conosci e che ha, lungo il cammino, anche commesso un grosso sbaglio. 
Io non conosco bene la tua storia, ma presumo che, se state ancora insieme, lei si sia pentita e ti abbia dato tutte le spiegazioni che poteva in merito. 
Lo so che niente sembra bastare e qui entra in gioco la forza di volontà:
hai fatto la scelta di restarle accanto?
Non credo affatto che tu l'abbia fatta per mancanza di palle.
Quella NON è la verità, quello è uno sfogo e te lo concedo pure.
C'è molto di più in una scelta del genere, mettici pure la paura dell'ignoto, la perdita di una sicurezza per una vita consolidata e via discorrendo, ma i parametri fondamentali su cui si basa sono altri ed appartengono alla sfera dei sentimenti e alla consapevolezza di quanto fosse forte e bella la propria coppia.
E' da qui che bisogna attingere la forza per superare.
E quello che è successo va visto come uno sbaglio, come una tempesta che ad un certo punto della vita si è scaraventata su di voi, per poi cessare.
Capita...casualità o disegno superiore, vedilo come meglio ti aggrada, senza dimenticare mai la connotazione di ERRORE.
Lei ha sbagliato, PUNTO!
Questo fatto non è in discussione.
Ma pensi di non riuscire proprio ad accantonarlo come uno sbaglio? 
Non riesci a vederla come una persona che può anche averne commesso uno, anche se grosso?
Il tuo amore non è forse sufficiente?

Io, mi interrogherei su questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanto sono tutte....
> 
> Del resto Spider...
> Non ti pare un gesto di grande hubris amorosa, il pretendere che una persona ti sia fedele?
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh se non sono quelli giusti non occorre che li guardi nel modo sbagliato...
> 
> bah
> che ne so
> ...


eh si...approvolo


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Forse le sensazioni come questa perdono di peso nel momento in cui torni sereno e recuperi l'equilibrio nonostante lo stato delle cose. Il futuro che immagini non devi scinderlo dal passato, devi riuscire a fare in modo che il passato non influisca negativamente sul futuro. Ma questo non dipende solo da te.


chi  resta come me, 
i conti con il passato dovrà farli sempre. certo il tempo aiuta, 
sfuma le cose, ricorderari sempre meno.
non è già un conto questo?

aspettare... di non ricordare.


----------



## Spider (24 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, il guaio è proprio non riuscire a stare con lei né senza di lei.
> Assurdo e inconcepibile per chi non ha mai vissuto questi eventi, abbastanza nella norma per gli altri...
> 
> Ma la chiave l'hai già trovata da solo: tu non vuoi un'altra al tuo fianco, vuoi lei, ma rivuoi la stessa lei di un tempo.
> ...


infatti è cosi.
uno dei motivi per cui stiamo ancora insieme ..è proprio questo.
un errore, uno sbaglio, una leggerezza.. io poi che di sbagli con lei ne ho fatti tantissimi
e forse ancor più gravi... ma sempre compreso e riaccolto.
mi dico allora , perchè non usare lo stesso metro di giudizio?
perchè se ho sperimentato il suo perdono non riesco a sperimentare il mio?


----------



## Diletta (25 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è cosi.
> uno dei motivi per cui stiamo ancora insieme ..è proprio questo.
> un errore, uno sbaglio, una leggerezza.. io poi che di sbagli con lei ne ho fatti tantissimi
> e forse ancor più gravi... ma sempre compreso e riaccolto.
> ...




Tutto dipende dall'entità degli sbagli che hai fatto e dal peso che dai loro nella tua personale scala di valori. 
Da qui dipende l'uso dello stesso metro di giudizio o meno.


----------



## Circe off (25 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> così?
> 
> :cattivik:


No ma perché :-( io sono di base una persona buona. Perdono sempre e do sempre una seconda possibilità a tutti parenti e amici. Ma quello che mi hanno fatto x anni non è una cosa da niente. Mi hanno distrutto uno dei valori x me molto importanti: la fiducia. È x colpa loro che non mi fiderò mai più di nessuno.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> No ma perché :-( io sono di base una persona buona. Perdono sempre e do sempre una seconda possibilità a tutti parenti e amici. Ma quello che mi hanno fatto x anni non è una cosa da niente. Mi hanno distrutto uno dei valori x me molto importanti: la fiducia. È x colpa loro che *non mi fiderò mai più di nessuno*.....


questa era la mia filosofia da perennemente tradito. da quando sono tornato a fidarmi, le cose vanno decisamente meglio.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> questa era la mia filosofia da perennemente tradito. *da quando sono tornato a fidarmi*, le cose vanno decisamente meglio.



e come ci si riesce?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e come ci si riesce?


se ci svela il finale, poi deve chiudere il forum


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ci svela il finale, poi deve chiudere il forum


Hai ragione!
oggi ti stavo per chiamare.... poi ho visto che hai postato e mi sono tranquillizzata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e come ci si riesce?


prima, fidarsi senza fidarsi. ossia far finta (meglio di niente perché comunque lasci spazio all'altro)  e incassare i fallimenti come investimento materiale (associa lo sfidante al maiale asociale) :unhappy:

poi, fidarsi e pensare generalmente positivo e fregarsene dei fallimenti, perché cosa vuoi che sappiano (realmente) di te


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ci svela il finale, poi deve chiudere il forum



:rotfl:

che suspance!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prima, fidarsi senza fidarsi. ossia far finta (meglio di niente perché comunque lasci spazio all'altro)  e incassare i fallimenti come investimento materiale (associa lo sfidante al maiale asociale) :unhappy:
> 
> poi, fidarsi e pensare generalmente positivo e fregarsene dei fallimenti, perché cosa vuoi che sappiano (realmente) di te



già!:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prima, fidarsi senza fidarsi. ossia far finta (meglio di niente perché comunque lasci spazio all'altro)  e incassare i fallimenti come investimento materiale (associa lo sfidante al maiale asociale) :unhappy:
> 
> poi, fidarsi e pensare generalmente positivo e fregarsene dei fallimenti, perché cosa vuoi che sappiano (realmente) di te


:applauso::applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prima, fidarsi senza fidarsi. ossia far finta (meglio di niente perché comunque lasci spazio all'altro)  e incassare i fallimenti come investimento materiale (associa lo sfidante al maiale asociale) :unhappy:
> 
> poi, fidarsi e pensare generalmente positivo e fregarsene dei fallimenti, perché cosa vuoi che sappiano (realmente) di te


questo non è fidarsi però... è blindarsi.:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prima, fidarsi senza fidarsi. ossia far finta (meglio di niente perché comunque lasci spazio all'altro)  e incassare i fallimenti come investimento materiale (associa lo sfidante al maiale asociale) :unhappy:
> 
> poi, fidarsi e pensare generalmente positivo e fregarsene dei fallimenti, perché cosa vuoi che sappiano (realmente) di te


ma non è fidarsi..... 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non è fidarsi però... è blindarsi.:singleeye:


appunto


----------



## fightclub (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> questa era la mia filosofia da perennemente tradito. da quando sono tornato a fidarmi, le cose vanno decisamente meglio.


io o non mi fido a priori o mi fido fino a prova contraria
se non ti fidi delle persone è inutile condividere qualunque cosa


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io o non mi fido a priori o mi fido fino a prova contraria
> se non ti fidi delle persone è inutile condividere qualunque cosa


Bisogna fidarsi degli altri avendo la consapevolezza dei loro limiti. Cosi la fiducia assume un valore più malleabile. Chissà perchè continuiamo ad attribuire alla fiducia il corrispettivo per cui, una volta che si è scelto di investirla, non possa essere disattesa.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna fidarsi degli altri avendo la consapevolezza dei loro limiti. Cosi la fiducia assume un valore più malleabile. Chissà perchè continuiamo ad attribuire alla fiducia il corrispettivo per cui, una volta che si è scelto di investirla, non possa essere disattesa.


rega' nun fate casino...ahahahah

uno si fida perche' confida, appunto, sull'onesta' di qualcuno...in questo caso...

ma se io gia' metto in conto che l'idraulico che chiamo me po' frega' l'argenteria se non lo curo come non ho fatto con l'atro e perche' e' umano e l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, qua il termine fiducia se usa proprio a sproposito...

quindi dopo la scoppola state invogliando solo ad essere fatalisti ma vi fidate ormai co' erca...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vi capita mai di sentirvi al palo?
> stasera non so, forse più del solito...
> 
> il tradimento forse procura anche questo,
> ...


Mai capitato. 

Sarà che non mi sento tradito, io ho aperto la mente prima che succedesse. E prima o poi sarebbe successo di sicuro. E successo in gioventù e non.
Sarà che ho sempre avuto una parte di vita solo mia, le mie passioni. Musica. Amici. Calcetto. Computer e Libri.
Sarà che ho "capito" molti anni fa che il tradimento non è una eccezione ma formalmente la regola ( io ho tradito moooolto poco nella mia vita e quasi solo da ragazzino ) e che l'amore è a tempo determinato. Prima o poi finisce. 
Sarà che mi sono voluto convincere di tutte queste cose per vivere meglio.

Fatto stà che la mia vita di basa su mia figlia e me stesso. Il resto è solo una cornince.

Sarà .. ma sto bene. 





exStermy ha detto:


> rega' nun fate casino...ahahahah
> 
> uno si fida perche' confida, appunto, sull'onesta' di qualcuno...in questo caso...
> 
> ...


Cit. "Ricorda che chiunque nella vità quando potrà farà sempre il peggio possibile"


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mai capitato.
> 
> Sarà che non mi sento tradito, io ho aperto la mente prima che succedesse. E prima o poi sarebbe successo di sicuro. E successo in gioventù e non.
> Sarà che ho sempre avuto una parte di vita solo mia, le mie passioni. Musica. Amici. Calcetto. Computer e Libri.
> ...


ma potresti ormai evita' de conclude i post dicendoce sempre che stai bene cosi', perche' poi se maligna....ahahahahah

si vede lontano pure a miglia di distanza, (presumo perche' non conosco le tue coordinate geografrriche...ahahahah) che stai bene cosi', d'altronde in una situazione come la tua chi starebbe male?

ahahahah

anzi, mettitelo come firma...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cit. "Ricorda che chiunque nella vità quando potrà farà sempre il peggio possibile"


E quindi tu per primo sei pronto a fare il pezzo di merda, se hai sta fantastica weltanschauung...ahahahah

ricordate che sulla merda e co' la merda nun se costruisce manco la cuccia der cane...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cit. "Ricorda che chiunque nella vità quando potrà farà sempre il peggio possibile"


... ma anche no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma anche no


anche...No. 



exStermy ha detto:


> E quindi tu per primo sei pronto a fare il pezzo di merda, se hai sta fantastica weltanschauung...ahahahah
> 
> ricordate che sulla merda e co' la merda nun se costruisce manco la cuccia der cane...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahha ti stavo aspettando!! :up:

Era una citazione non la mia visione ed il mio modo di vivere. Io preferisco dire la verità, anche quando è scomoda. 

poi tu non ci crederai. ma stikazzi!


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahahha ti stavo aspettando!! :up:
> 
> Era una citazione non la mia visione ed il mio modo di vivere. Io preferisco dire la verità, anche quando è scomoda.
> 
> poi tu non ci crederai. ma stikazzi!


quindi fai citazioni a capocchia...

vabbe' scusame ma nun te conosco bene ancora...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi fai citazioni a capocchia...
> 
> vabbe' scusame ma nun te conosco bene ancora...
> 
> ahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl:

intendevo che oramai mi aspetto il peggio in ogni situazione. Qualche volta arriva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi fai citazioni a capocchia...
> 
> vabbe' scusame ma nun te conosco bene ancora...
> 
> ahahahah


oh oh. Il provocatore è stato provocato


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> rega' nun fate casino...ahahahah
> 
> uno si fida perche' confida, appunto, sull'onesta' di qualcuno...in questo caso...
> 
> ...


L'idraulico?
Ma non sarai di quelli scemi che si fidano a lasciare a casa l'idraulico con la loro moglie eh?

Lì sono assicurate sai?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh oh. Il provocatore è stato provocato


ci ho preso gusto. 
Inizio a provocarlo e finisco sulla moquette così ---> :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'idraulico?
> Ma non sarai di quelli scemi che si fidano a lasciare a casa l'idraulico con la loro moglie eh?
> 
> Lì sono assicurate sai?


te l'ha detto tu moje dopo che se n'annato quello dell'altro giorno?

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ci ho preso gusto.
> Inizio a provocarlo e finisco sulla moquette così ---> :rotfl:


Guarda che Stermy è un professionista... ti sta solo studiando ancora


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ci ho preso gusto.
> Inizio a provocarlo e finisco sulla moquette così ---> :rotfl:


ocio, daje prima na' controllata...

ancora in quel punto la tua coinquilina s'e' fatta da' na ripassata da quarcuno de passaggio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che Stermy è un professionista... ti sta solo studiando ancora


:quoto:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che Stermy è un professionista... ti sta solo studiando ancora






exStermy ha detto:


> ocio, daje prima na' controllata...
> 
> ancora in quel punto la tua coinquilina s'e' fatta da' na ripassata da quarcuno de passaggio...
> 
> ahahahahahah


pure in ufficio no?? eddai!!


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che Stermy è un professionista... ti sta solo studiando ancora


ho gia' finito...

e' quel cojone de massinfedele...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ho gia' finito...
> 
> e' quel cojone de* massinfedele...
> 
> *ahahahahahah


dici?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici?


AAHHAAH

Ma ora gli dai anche retta?? 





exStermy ha detto:


> ho gia' finito...
> 
> e' quel cojone de massinfedele...
> 
> ahahahahahah


mi staresti dando del Fake???? 

ma dai cerchiamo di essere un po più originali! 

Non sono un fake... hai cannato un altra volta!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi staresti dando del Fake????
> 
> ma dai cerchiamo di essere un po più originali!
> 
> Non sono un fake... hai cannato un altra volta!


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici?


dico...ahahahah

avvisa Oscuro che c'e' posta anche per lui...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dico...ahahahah
> 
> avvisa Oscuro che c'e' posta anche per lui...
> 
> ahahahahah



Oscuro adesso non c'è...appena torna glielo dico...
io però non credo sia lui...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro adesso non c'è...appena torna glielo dico...
> io però non credo sia lui...


ahahhaahhaha 

*exStremy* sta prendendo una cantonata grande come una casa di testa e senza passare dal via! :up:

ed intanto io me tajo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> AAHHAAH
> 
> Ma ora gli dai anche retta??
> 
> ...


veramente in un altro post ho detto che secondo me non è cosi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente in un altro post ho detto che secondo me non è cosi



intendevo Stremy .. sta prendendo una ... etc etc etc

il tuo è quello che ho quotato


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> intendevo Stremy .. sta prendendo una ... etc etc etc
> 
> il tuo è quello che ho quotato



mi hai scritto se gli sto dando retta....


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Eccomi,ho sentito parlare di massinfedele quello che mi doveva pistare,utenza elevata come diceva qualcuna....chi sarebbe?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,ho sentito parlare di massinfedele quello che mi doveva pistare,utenza elevata come diceva qualcuna....chi sarebbe?


Non io.

E' exStremy che sta sparando a caso.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,ho sentito parlare di massinfedele quello che mi doveva pistare,utenza elevata come diceva qualcuna....chi sarebbe?


me sa che e' occhi blu....

e se nun e' lui ha un fratello biologico cojone uguale in giro e nun lo sa....

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che e' occhi blu....
> 
> e se nun e' lui ha un fratello biologico cojone uguale in giro e nun lo sa....
> 
> ahahahahah


non ho fratelli :up:

ma qualcosa di più intelligente dell'offesa da muratore di bassa lega non riesci proprio a tirare fuori?? 

SPQR


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Vabbè..vorrei tanto tornasse sia lu,i che marco....!Tanto funziona sempre così,minacce,insulti,appuntamenti,e poi il nulla....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che e' occhi blu....
> 
> e se nun e' lui ha un fratello biologico cojone uguale in giro e nun lo sa....
> 
> ahahahahah


visto che brava segretaria che sono? l'ho avvisato subito subito


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ho fratelli :up:
> 
> ma qualcosa di più intelligente dell'offesa da muratore di bassa lega non riesci proprio a tirare fuori??
> 
> *SPQR*


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè..vorrei tanto tornasse sia lu,i che marco....!Tanto funziona sempre così,minacce,insulti,appuntamenti,e poi il nulla....!!!:rotfl:


mi spiace deludervi. 

Davvero non sono io. 

Mai postato su questo forum prima di ieri.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ho fratelli :up:
> 
> ma qualcosa di più intelligente dell'offesa da muratore di bassa lega non riesci proprio a tirare fuori??
> 
> SPQR


t'ho detto che ce l'hai al limite a tua insaputa...

informate...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Sei razzista?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:angelo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei razzista?


no


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè..vorrei tanto tornasse sia lu,i che marco....!Tanto funziona sempre così,minacce,insulti,appuntamenti,e poi il nulla....!!!:rotfl:


e' na' testa di cazzo de quelli li'...

vedemo quanto dura stavorta...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :angelo:



ti informo che IO sono di Roma... STERMY no!


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Sei sicuro?chiederò ad admin....sai con massinfedele vorrei scambiare due parole....!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' na' testa di cazzo de quelli li'...
> 
> vedemo quanto dura stavorta...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

banale.... veramente banale. :rotfl:

Durerò fino a che mi diverto, mi va e mi piace e potrò scambiare opinioni in modo intelligente. 

Di certo non leggerai mai insulti da parte mia. Mi considero una persona civile. 



Simy ha detto:


> ti informo che IO sono di Roma... STERMY no!


da come scrive sembrava lo fosse. Pardon. Comunque non volevo fare di un erba un fascio 

Conosco moooolto bene Roma.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?chiederò ad admin....sai con massinfedele vorrei scambiare due parole....!:rotfl:


secondo me non è lui, state prendendo un abbaglio


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Ma sei massinfedele?Dai non eser timido coraggio...!!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei massinfedele?Dai non eser timido coraggio...!!:up:


mi spiace. No. 

Non mi chiamo Massimo/Massimiliano etc etc e non sono nemmeno infedele ( visto che sono praticamente single! )

Pappa... a dopo!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> banale.... veramente banale. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


anche io :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Io più di tutti...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io più di tutti...!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi spiace. No.
> 
> Non mi chiamo Massimo/Massimiliano etc etc e non sono nemmeno infedele ( visto che sono praticamente single! )
> 
> Pappa... a dopo!


bravo va a magna' e mettete in forze cosi' duri de piu' e ce divertimo de piu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Sò cazzetti tua....ti ha puntato il sor stermy....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sò cazzetti tua....ti ha puntato il sor stermy....!


utente avvisato...


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

W si stermy è un canaccio...!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non è fidarsi però... è blindarsi.:singleeye:





Simy ha detto:


> ma non è fidarsi.....
> 
> 
> 
> appunto


la prima fase è la riapertura alla fiducia ed è blindato, perché c'è il sospetto che la rovinano ancora e ancora

la seconda invece è fiducia incondizionata e non viene meno anche se tradiscono sempre. la mancanza di sospetto in primo luogo mette l'altro in condizione di correggersi, quando di fatto tradisce e poi si pente. il tradimento senza pentimento invece è il classico sfotto, e basta non esserci.

penso che sottrarsi alle spiacevoli sorprese è la terza fase. non si tratta di non vedere o di scappare dai problemi, ma di non esserci quando si manifestano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> che suspance!:mrgreen:


non sospettare è difficile quasi quanto non essere gelosi. e fin quando c'è sospetto, c'è tradimento.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> utente avvisato...





oscuro ha detto:


> Sò cazzetti tua....ti ha puntato il sor stermy....!



sono adulto e vaccinato.

Tanto la prima impressione è che :
non legge cosa scrivo. 
non capisce cosa scrivo. 
Glielo spieghiamo in 3 ma non capisce lo stesso.
Si inventa situazioni non reali ma siccome le ha decise lui sono la verità.
Non sa più come "mordere" ed inizia ad insultare.

banale.... speravo meglio :rotfl:

vabbè OT concluso.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono adulto e vaccinato.
> 
> Tanto la prima impressione è che :
> non legge cosa scrivo.
> ...


ma la torta di mele?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma la torta di mele?


:rotfl::rotfl:

ti ho appena risposto nell'altrio 3d :mrgreen:

un altro OT.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non sospettare è difficile quasi quanto non essere gelosi. e fin quando c'è sospetto, c'è tradimento.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma la torta di mele?



dov'è? la voglio.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> dov'è? la voglio.


io la faccio domenica...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io la faccio domenica...


Lo sai vero che ora qualcuno se ne uscirà che sei tu la mia "coinquilina", vero??

Di chi dovrei essere il fake in questo caso?? 



dammi un nome ha detto:


> dov'è? la voglio.


torta?? chi dove?? :diffi:


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono adulto e vaccinato.
> 
> Tanto la prima impressione è che :
> non legge cosa scrivo.
> ...


certo certo come te pare a te....ahahahah

pero' te vedo agitato e gia' in preda all'ansia a posta'...

banale....speravo mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo certo come te pare a te....ahahahah
> 
> pero' te vedo agitato e gia' in preda all'ansia a posta'...
> 
> ...


Sbagliato di nuovo! :rotfl::rotfl:

Ritenta che sarai più fortunato.
Non sono agitato nemmeno un po'. Non mi agito per così poco. :up:

Purtroppo oggi sono molto preso dal lavoro e scrivo in fretta senza rileggere bene e poi mi tocca pure rieditare.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sbagliato di nuovo! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ritenta che sarai più fortunato.
> Non sono agitato nemmeno un po'. Non mi agito per così poco. :up:
> ...


certo certo e' senz'altro per quello...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo certo e' senz'altro per quello...
> 
> ahahahahah


a conferma che tanto hai già deciso tutto te. :rotfl:

Vuoi user e password del mio account almeno ti scrivi e rispondi da solo?? 

ma l' "hahahah" in fondo l'hai in firma o ti parte l'automatismo sincronizzato ad ogni post??


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a conferma che tanto hai già deciso tutto te. :rotfl:
> 
> Vuoi user e password del mio account almeno ti scrivi e rispondi da solo??
> 
> ma l' "hahahah" in fondo l'hai in firma o ti parte l'automatismo sincronizzato ad ogni post??


e' per farte sfrucuglia' la neuro e vedo che fa effetto pure sulla tua...d'altronde...

ahahahah

comunque me racumandi tienice informati su come evolve la situazione del tuo culo sulla sedia, perche' e' molto interessante...

ahahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' per farte sfrucuglia' la neuro e vedo che fa effetto pure sulla tua...d'altronde...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma non funziona. La "neuro" non "sfrucuglia" nemmeno un po'. Ci vuole veramente altro. 

Vabbè hai cannato nick. Di saresti dovuto chiamare "Muro de gomma". 

Quale parte di "nun me fai incazza" non hai capito? il Nun, il me, il fai, o l'incazzà? :mrgreen:


----------

